# OE Speaker Sizes?



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Im doing a little bit of Audio installs and Im wondering what speakers to order.

The OE rear speakers (if so equipped) are 5" right?? 
Also, does anyone know about the connectors for speakers in the rear. They a little black T shaped connector that is marked "AMP". Does this mean that they are already amplified or that these connectors are designed to be sent to an Amplifier. I connected 2 speakers to these connectors and they seemed to work fine?? 

-Nick


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Rear speakers i don't know cause i don't have them. But I think the front is something like 6 3/4" and I'm not able to find those easily


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I can't help you with the stock wires or rear speaker size, but I've got 6-1/2" all the way around with no clearance problems(I don't remember how deep mine are) and a custom rear deck since I don't like the inside mounted brakelights. 
front http://community.webshots.com/photo/76622953/76623629KyUeHD
rear http://community.webshots.com/photo/76622953/76625226PQHIQk


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i dunno, but you've been here since 2002 and you didn't notice that there's an audio forum?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

chimmike said:


> i dunno, but you've been here since 2002 and you didn't notice that there's an audio forum?


You are indeed correct that there is an audio forum, and perhaps my second question would be more appropriately placed there. However, both of my questions are B12 specific and I figured that I would get a more useful response by posting my question here. 

1989SentraOK-> I have Kenwood 6" ( i think their officially 6.5") up front. They bolted into the stock location with no issues.

-Nick


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

every where it's on paper it says 6 3/4" but 6 1/2" fits fits. i put in boston acoutics 6.5 componets @ $110.00 sounds good. mounted the tweeter in the doors tricky to find a good place for the crossover box in our little cookie sheet doors. mounting depth could be an issue for some speakers.
good luck and getting those door pannels on and off is a PITA hah. but you gotta have tunes. my little b12 has a decent system it bumps. and best of all it makes my car faster! heh not really but a much more enjorable experience. i gott get some speakers in my b13 but thats another forum.
peace kids


----------

